# Unable to connect to Internet thru Parallels running Vista (can't find network adapt)



## Krisykatt (Sep 29, 2009)

I recently purchased a Macbook Pro and installed Parallels. I first installed Windows XP and I was able to setup my Internet connection. When I upgraded to Vista, I received the message that a network adapter was not installed and could not find an update (or driver) when I looked at my Ethernet connection in the device manager. My connection runs smoothly on my mac, so how do I connect within Parallels?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi. Welcome to TSG. 

What are the specs on your MBP?


----------



## Krisykatt (Sep 29, 2009)

2.53 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4 GB 1067 MHz DDR3
Snow Leopard OS


----------



## flchick13 (Oct 1, 2009)

I have the same problem with my Macbook Pro - it doesn't recognize that there is an ethernet driver but my connection is fine when I'm working from the Mac and not on Vista in Parallels


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.parallels.com/uk/support/free/troubleshooter/
Try the trouble shooter


----------



## flchick13 (Oct 1, 2009)

will do - thanks for the suggestion!


----------

